
Show HN: Python SortedContainers - js2
https://github.com/grantjenks/sorted_containers
======
js2
Today I needed a Python value sorted dictionary and came across
ValueSortedDict, part of
[https://github.com/grantjenks/sortedcollections](https://github.com/grantjenks/sortedcollections).
Sorted Collections is built on top of Sorted Containers.

I was impressed by the code and functionality, so I thought I'd share it with
HN. No connection to the author.

